# blade lures



## fishin2 (Oct 14, 2010)

which brand of blade lures works the best.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

welcome to the forum. i suppose it depends on what you are chasing. if you supplied some more information i'm sure Bevan would have a chestnut for you.


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

TT ghost blades and switchblades catch pretty much anything I've caught snapper, bream, grassies, bass, flathead, pike even silver biddies and other weird stuff The damiki blades also work but i have had a lot of trouble with the w hook catching on the leader


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, I like TT blades and they caught some good fishes.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

I caught my first fish on a blade on the weekend, it was a flathead, i estimate between 40-45cm. however i didnt get a picture, as my net was a good 20m away and as my friend was walking to come over and see what i was reeling in he didnt think to bring the net. as i was dragging it up the bank the lure released and the fish flopped around and as i was grabbing it he decided to spike me on is way back into the water. was devestated as he was going to be my saturday lunch but still caught something and got to see what it was. Funny thing is the spike didnt hurt in the slightest, however it did bleed and bleed and bleed.

Oh and you guys are gunna hate me but while we were fishing we had a couple livebaits out from the end of the jetty (port hacking) and a guy on a race ski just launched and was paddling past and we waved hello to warn him of the floats and lines, he saw my mates mono line but didnt see my 12lb braid and decided to get tangled up in it. and flip off the yak. after he abused us a bit and told us to go fish somewhere else i said just cut the line an go away. more abuse about fishing elsewhere and he hopped back on and went for a paddle.

couldnt help but have a chuckle at the lack of common sense.


----------

